# Connemara Stallion



## KKIRL (19 February 2013)

Hello!

I have a 13 year old, 16.3hh maiden Irish Sport Horse. She has been great to me over the years and I'm hoping to put her in foal in the coming months. Her only real fault is that she has a slightly long back so my plan is to cross her with a connemara to produce something a little more compact. 

Templebready Fear Bui will only be offering A.I. this year due to his age. This rules him out as I should have a better chance with a natural covering as she is a maiden mare. I am now torn between two local stallions and was wondering if anyone had any experience of these stallions or advice:

Crosskeys rebel, Sire of Camilla Spears Just a Jiff:

http://www.irelandhorse.com/Off main pages/Crosskeys Rebel.htm

Or Burning Daylight, Sire of prominent German Stallion Ballino.

http://www.stallionsonline.co.uk/stallion_31435.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08jOQjyhpjE

Both grade A showjumpers!

Any advice would be great!

Thanks


----------



## crellow4 (19 February 2013)

Why would you rule out AI for a maiden mare? My maiden mare took first cycle with AI.........
It may be an easier and safer option and will open up your choices.


----------



## KKIRL (19 February 2013)

I was considering it originally for these reasons but was advised against it for a maiden mare by my vet. Maybe I should look into it further


----------



## gadetra (19 February 2013)

I had an old maiden mare who didn't take 4 cycles to AI and took on the first natural covering.
There's no logical reason for this to happen but plenty of anecdotal evidence to back it up. Your mare id only 13 though so not too old. 
What is her breeding? Do you have a pic?
Crosskeys Rebel would be more commercial, so if you are breeding to sell I would go with him.
Burning Daylight certainly has plenty of jump! I haven't come across him so I can't give you good feedback on that, plus I'm not that up on Connie's.
You might get her to Templebready Fear Bui next year, I'm hoping to AI my older mare this year.

Good luck!


----------



## KKIRL (19 February 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. I plan on keeping the foal as my next ridden foal so it shouldn't be an issue if the stallion is commercial or not. Exactly, I can always breed her via A.I. next time. She is by Minstrel Bouncer, a thoroughbred stallion who has produced a few three day eventers. No great pics that do her justice but you get the idea, she is on uneven ground in the second. Thanks again!


----------



## Kacey88 (19 February 2013)

I'm putting my 16.3hh mare in foal too! She's a full draught though. I really like Garryhinch Millrace http://www.donedeal.ie/for-sale/horses/4556834

But I REALLY like this guy whose sire is Templebready Fear Bui http://www.facebook.com/killaloe.buachaillmor?fref=ts here's a video of him, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6fhjSIo6Jo

I'll never decide, its too difficult! There are too many that are nice, maybe you need to go visit them like myself and then you'll have a better idea.


----------



## christine48 (19 February 2013)

We AI'd a maiden mare, took first time. Just make sure you have a good repro vet. Loved the stallion Burning Daylight, I'd go for him.


----------



## emlybob (20 February 2013)

I would AI a maiden mare, rather than natural cover. Infact I would AI any mare.  I have never had a problem with a maiden mare taking with AI. If you do consider AI then there is is always the Connemara stallion. castle Comet


----------



## KKIRL (21 February 2013)

Thanks for all the advice! 

Killaloe Buchaill Mor looks fab! As you said, there are too many good connie stallions to choose from! I'm going to visit Burning Daylight this weekend. We would have the option to use A.I. or natural covering with this stallion so I think I will discuss it with the owner and make a decision from there. 

If he is an experienced stallion that doesn't bite is there any other reason to choose A.I? Is it just hygiene and to avoid stress to the mare?

Thanks again


----------



## Kacey88 (21 February 2013)

The stud might only provide AI because your mare is quite big and Burning Daylight is a very dainty pony! One stud I contacted said no natural for big mares which makes sense but I really would not worry, I'd opt for AI anyway.


----------



## cptrayes (21 February 2013)

Are Connemara stallions checked for the hoof wall separation syndrome (hwss) gene?  It can be a nightmare. I think they've now found it in TB's too, so your mare could carry it, and if the stallion does too then the foal could have it. I love Connie crosses, but you might want to check out the stallion's lines. Connemaranz on here knows a lot about it if you want to PM her/him.


----------



## LuckyDad (24 February 2013)

We own a 20 y.o. purebred gelding by TFB and if the rest of his offspring are  like our guy, I'd choose TFB , AI or not.  We've had him 11 years-he's never been lame a day and loves to work (unlike our Andalusian who wishes he were a pasture pony.)  He was a terrific jumper when we got him, but my wife switched to dressage for health reasons and he's become a great dressage pony as well.    l


----------



## Barney&Buzz (25 February 2013)

The only Connemara stallion i'd use is Templebready Fear Bui, I have to by him, a roan gelding and a grey mare. Both are amazing all rounders with scope to burn. He is by far my favorite stallion on the planet.


----------



## eventrider23 (25 February 2013)

With all the advances in techniques the use of AI in maidens or more experiences broodies would be consider just as successful if not more so than natural if only due to the fact that the vet ensures the semen is inseminated at the most opportune time, as well as ensuring no fluid is retained, etc. All of mine have been AI'd (though I'm not against natural) and if anything the maidens have all taken better than the seasoned mares with every maiden I have had taking on her first attempt. They key is making sure you have a good stud vet.


----------



## KKIRL (19 March 2013)

Thanks for all of the great advice. Just wanted to update you all. I visited several stallions and have decided that Burning Daylight is for me. I think he'll be a great match for my mare. The stud recommends natural covering as he regularly covers 16.2's. The stud is close to home and my mare is used to travelling for competitions so it shouldn't be too stressful. He's a very laid back fella with lovely floating movements and great presence. Fingers crossed my mare will meet him this summer


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (19 March 2013)

CP, both parents have to have a copy of the gene. And therefore breeding a Connie to a non Connie should not be an issue. Even if there is some Connie blood in the sport horse the chances are very slim. This is just from what I've been reading on the subject. Not sure if the test is up and running yet. I don't know how it will be received by Connie breeders. On one hand I get the feeling they'll not use testing if available as most don't really admit the problem exists. Again one parent can have the gene and if bred to a non carrier there is no way the foal will have it. If both parents have a copy of the gene best to look elsewhere. They may not pass it on but the risk would be too much for me to gamble on. As it's not a guarantee even if both parents have the gene that it will be passed on, people will continue to ignore. The same as the do with Lethal White Syndrome and HYPP. Although at least the QH book won't register double HYPP horses anymore. 

Terri


----------



## Emmam6176 (18 January 2014)

Hi http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/member.php?103440-KKIRL I was wondering did you end up using burning daylight (CP) as you stallion of choice or what did you think of him? I have a templebready fear bui mare that I am considering putting in foal to him!


----------



## Feival (20 January 2014)

I've got a gelding son of TFB and plan to put my connie x cob mare in foal to TFB in the future. He is the best Connemara there is IMHO


----------

